# NBA Regular Season Game 19: Houston Rockets @ Golden State Warriors



## Yao Mania

Gooooo Rockets!!

T-Mac will be on J-Rich so I'm not concerned. Key would be containing B-Diddy at point, and think would be a good idea to use Head for his quickness against him. Murphy can be dangerous if his shots start going down, so Howard and Stro has to do a good job staying on him.

Other than that I think the match-ups are in our favour. If we can squeeze a big game out of Yao with him staying out of foul trouble I think we've got this one down. Another GUARANTEED VICTORY from Yao Mania!


----------



## WarriorFan64

No you guys lose we too good for Rockets we a playoff team you guys not.


----------



## TracywtFacy

Hopefully the extended break the rox had will do them good, and they'll be able to match the intensity that GSW can bring... hopefully DA is ok and will play... looking forward to a big rox win to carry the streak




WarriorFan64 said:


> No you guys lose we too good for Rockets we a playoff team you guys not.


we'll see about that at the end of the regular season


----------



## skykisser

Yao Mania said:


> Gooooo Rockets!!
> If we can squeeze a big game out of Yao *with him staying out of foul trouble * I think we've got this one down.


Seems unlikely  If he doesnt look for the fouls,the fouls look for him...anyway,expect his break out :banana: 
Its a back to back game for warriors,and they just beat Sonics by OT last night.Hope they are all tired out,and air balls are expected! :clown: 


Yao Mania said:


> Another GUARANTEED VICTORY from Yao Mania!


 :clap:


----------



## skykisser

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you guys lose we too good for Rockets we a playoff team you guys not.


I guess all mods & fans of the opponent team are welcomed to post here


----------



## Yao Mania

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you guys lose we too good for Rockets we a playoff team you guys not.


Honestly, I like your team very much and think you guys have a lot of bright spots, but that's just not a statement you make after 20 games into the season. Declaring yourself a playoff team now is like T-Mac declaring to have made it to the 2nd round when up by 2 games in a playoff series


----------



## darknezx

As long as B Diddy start his routine shoot-a-brick contest with his teammates I'm not too concerned. Even with poor defensive rotation I've a feeling the Warriors will be cold.

Yao will absolutely tear Foyle into shreds.


----------



## Yoyo

Yao Mania said:


> Other than that *I think the match-ups are in our favour*. If we can squeeze a big game out of Yao with him staying out of foul trouble *I think we've got this one down*. Another *GUARANTEED VICTORY* from Yao Mania!


Nice one. I'll keep quiet and let you eat your words.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yoyo said:


> Nice one. I'll keep quiet and let you eat your words.


Don't be offended, it's nothing against your team. It's just something we've been doing around here for the last few games, and its been working :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise

Warriors will kill us with penetration, which results in foul trouble for Yao. They are too quick and too athletic. Only way I see us winning is Baron Davis shooting away the game or Yao getting on fire early.


----------



## OneBadLT123

2 points so far...

1. The warriors gaurds are going to kill us this game

2. Yao right now is looking WONDERFUL


----------



## Yao Mania

T-Mac replaced already? what's going on?


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> T-Mac replaced already? what's going on?


maybe he's not feeling very well today.


----------



## skykisser

Yao Mania said:


> T-Mac replaced already? what's going on?


Save the best for the last.:wink:
edit:hes playing again.


----------



## kisstherim

Yao owns the paint right now,but Juwan should be taken out,he is playing like a crap now. Put Stro in!!


----------



## kisstherim

Yao 10 pts/7 rebs in 1st Q and almost had the buzzer-beater (which didn't count). Juwan needs to stop trying to create his own shots :curse: Head needs to penetrate more like he just did.


----------



## zhaizor

If we keep playin like this, its over, we won. Yao is just bullying all of the Hawks centers.


----------



## Pimped Out

yao, 5 for 6, 12 pts, 7 rbs.

who wants to bet that they stop feeding yao when he comes back in?


----------



## Pimped Out

deke back to his old young self... or something like that.


----------



## kisstherim

TMAC and Yao have 32 points on just 15 shots, we scored 55 pts in 1st half, the defense of GS was exposed!(hope this won't jinx us :biggrin


----------



## Hakeem

I've been constantly interrupted while trying to watch this. Yao has 17 points at half time, but somehow I've only managed to see him score two of those -- and they were at the foul line. How's he looking?

And, man, Troy Murphy is a bad defender.


----------



## Pimped Out

Hakeem said:


> I've been constantly interrupted while trying to watch this. Yao has 17 points at half time, but somehow I've only managed to see him score two of those -- and they were at the foul line. How's he looking?
> 
> And, man, Troy Murphy is a bad defender.


hes getting the ball in perfect position right now. scoring easily.

90% chance he gets fronted in the 2nd half.


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> I've been constantly interrupted while trying to watch this. Yao has 17 points at half time, but somehow I've only managed to see him score two of those -- and they were at the foul line. How's he looking?
> 
> And, man, Troy Murphy is a bad defender.


Most of his scores in the 1st half were from jumpers, the last one was like TMAC dished to him and he made a pump fake and dunked it with two hands.


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> hes getting the ball in perfect position right now. scoring easily.
> 
> 90% chance he gets fronted in the 2nd half.


and 80% chance they stop feeding him the ball and he scores 2 pts in the 2nd half :dead:


----------



## OneBadLT123

wow this sucks


----------



## O2K

i dont watch many rocket games but when the games i have watched, ryan bowen sucks.... why does JVG start him over head? Head is something else...

maybe im wrong but i dont think bowen should be starting or be getting the minutes he's getting


----------



## kisstherim

O2K said:


> i dont watch many rocket games but when the games i have watched, ryan bowen sucks.... why does JVG start him over head? Head is something else...
> 
> maybe im wrong but i dont think bowen should be starting or be getting the minutes he's getting


agreed, this guy brings energy but nothing else. With he on the court,the opponent team can just leave him and double Yao or TMAC


----------



## skykisser

tied...Bowen should NEVER shoot! :curse:


----------



## kisstherim

LMAO @ the ref ran off the court


----------



## OneBadLT123

how the hell was that a foul on Yao?

And the GS gaurds are KILLING US


----------



## O2K

sorry to raid your guy's game thread with negatives but i love mcgrady but watching the rockets is so fustrating, you can tell this team wants to run, this walk it up grind it out offense to me doesn't seem to be working, JVG needs to let tmac just take over and do what he wants, its obvious tmac wants to get yao into the game JVG should just sit back and let tmac do all the work, he needs the freedom that kobe got last year in the lakers...

end rant


----------



## Hakeem

Yao looks tired. He's not even raising his arms for rebounds.


----------



## TracywtFacy

what a terrible 3rd quarter...


----------



## kisstherim

that's a totally BS call on Yao,wtf!

3 pts fest for them. :curse: 

anyway, thanks for taking Bowen out. :clown:


----------



## OneBadLT123

O2K said:


> he needs the freedom that kobe got last year in the lakers...
> 
> end rant


because that worked great last year and all


----------



## smithys1510

last 4 trips down the court weve had 3 off fouls and a travelling call

how many of these calls were wrong?


----------



## OneBadLT123

These calls against yao are just ridicules


----------



## The_Franchise

O2K said:


> sorry to raid your guy's game thread with negatives but i love mcgrady but watching the rockets is so fustrating, you can tell this team wants to run, this walk it up grind it out offense to me doesn't seem to be working, JVG needs to let tmac just take over and do what he wants, its obvious tmac wants to get yao into the game JVG should just sit back and let tmac do all the work, he needs the freedom that kobe got last year in the lakers...
> 
> end rant


 It's just a product of Golden State's up and down play wearing off on the Rockets... Houston really isn't a running team. Golden State is just seducing them into taking quick shots.

The refs have been really tough on Yao in the 3rd. All those skinny white guys seem to be running into him and getting the call in their favor.


----------



## ThaShark316

*throws hex on GSW*

Nothing to worry about folks, Rockets will win this one.

Got dammit Rockets...stop leaving these boys open.


----------



## Hakeem

Two of those calls... what a ****ing load of ****.


----------



## kisstherim

smithys1510 said:


> last 4 trips down the court weve had 3 off fouls and a travelling call
> 
> how many of these calls were wrong?


the refs just realized Yao only had 2 fouls, so they give him charges on the ***** Dunleavy flopper.


----------



## ThaShark316

Good D...there we go DA!

77-71 GSW

Last shot for GS..

Damn, J-Rich almost makes a 3...got out of that only down 6. Let's do these fools like we did SAC.


----------



## smithys1510

its not panic stations yet, yao has 3 fouls going into thr 4th

we have just gotta get hand up on their shooters


----------



## darknezx

Wow that was the triple team. I'm not happy with the entry pass there, and the players around Yao. They just allowed the defenders to clog the paint. Poor Yao.


----------



## TracywtFacy

6 is gettable... no worries at all


----------



## kisstherim

WTF was Mutumbo doing,geez


----------



## OneBadLT123

TracywtFacy said:


> 6 is gettable... no worries at all


but we got to do better then 6/20 FG's


----------



## ThaShark316

MARIO ELIE! Suit him up Rockets! :banana: 

Damn, I see how SA blew the Warriors out though...they didn't double down on one player for the Warriors. All GS wants to you to do is double, because all they want to do to jack up 3s.


----------



## ThaShark316

FT Shooting is killing us!

...and perimeter defense.


----------



## smithys1510

3 missed free throws then fisher hits a 3

not a good start to our comeback

p.s. why did head shoot a tech free throw anyway?


----------



## darknezx

Luckily we had the Derek Anderson layup and the in and out 3pt miss by J-rich, else we could be looking at a larger deficit.

The refs never fail to screw Yao.


----------



## smithys1510

here we come

3 point play from yao


----------



## Hakeem

That just sums up Ryan Bowen perfectly -- hustles for the offensive rebound off a missed free throw, and follows it up with a miss of a wide open jump shot.


----------



## TracywtFacy

go yao! take it over baby


damn golden state hitting so many threes


----------



## OneBadLT123

rockets..go home, this game is done


----------



## kisstherim

What's wrong with Head? 

And Bowen scored?


----------



## smithys1510

down by 10
damn

tracy needs to have a big 6 minutes or this ones over


----------



## zinc

they are not defending at the perimeter at all! WTF are they doing? and TMAC not taking a shot in 10 min? It's frustrating.


----------



## darknezx

Take over the game Yao! And does anyone know if Tmac is still carrying the back strain?


----------



## skykisser

crazy 3pts...nothing we could do about it


----------



## Hakeem

I've been saying it all season, but Luther Head simply cannot feed the post. He is just incapable of it. A poor passer overall. That last one was forgivable -- stuff like that happens. But before, Yao had great position, but the pass was too late. There was no need for hesitation.


----------



## smithys1510

if we defend like this on the perimeter tomorow night at seattle we are in big trouble


----------



## skykisser

TMAC is not shooting?!


----------



## smithys1510

got it back to 6 with 3 minutes left

is there still hope?


----------



## zhaizor

lol, bowen=clutch


----------



## kisstherim

Let's keep leaving them open for three, that works, great job,guys!


----------



## Hakeem

Bowen and T-Mac have swapped skins... and sinew.


----------



## TracywtFacy

we're still in this game, thanks to some clutch play - it will be a tremendous boost to team morale if we can pull this off


----------



## smithys1510

check your pms tracywtfacy


----------



## zinc

the open 3's is killing us. We need great defense and clutch plays to survive this game.


----------



## skykisser

Hakeem said:


> Bowen and T-Mac have swapped skins... and sinew.


:laugh:
C'MON...TMAC,C'MON,ROX...


----------



## Yoyo

The ESPN announcers sound unenthusiastic.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yoyo said:


> The ESPN announcers sound unenthusiastic.


who is the fat old guy?


----------



## smithys1510

big 3 from d-wes


----------



## TracywtFacy

d wes with the 3 to get within 3


----------



## darknezx

This is the first time I've caught a Golden State game this year, and frankly I think the only play they remember is running down the court and chucking up a quick three. It's disgusting the way they play, Antoine Walker would fit in perfectly without the team skipping a beat.


----------



## TracywtFacy

within 1 yeah baby tmac with the three!!


----------



## smithys1510

t-mac to the rescue again

within 1 with 35 secs left


----------



## smithys1510

check your pms tracywtfacy


----------



## kezhou

smithys1510 said:


> check your pms tracywtfacy


you do this again.
let's hope that work it.


----------



## The_Franchise

Turnovers, turnovers, turnovers. Turnovers.


----------



## smithys1510

out of bounds turnover on d-wes?
what happened?


----------



## kezhou

check your pms tracywtfacy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kisstherim

sth wrong with my stream. :no: dunno what's going on now


----------



## smithys1510

delay of game?


----------



## kezhou

the ufo attack the gym?


----------



## smithys1510

98-95 5 secs left

who takes the shot?


----------



## debarge

I blame this loss on our idiot coach, not playing his best players. Why the hell did he not play Anderson and head longer, bowen wasn't doing anything. I'm so mad i just don't know what to say...this was a winable game, but his stupid non perimeter defense zone lost the game for us. He's such a MORAN.... :curse:

HEAD FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. :clap: now lets play smart defense

Oh MY GOD TMAC WITH THE BLOCK!!!!!! :banana: OVERTIME :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise

Ltuhreuheurheurhehueruhererrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pimped Out

I Love Head!!

damn un-capslocker.. I LOVE HEAD!!


----------



## smithys1510

luther head hits a 3!!!!!!!!!!

if we ever need our perimeter defense its now

cmon boys get a stop


----------



## OneBadLT123

@#$%!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

HEAD!






I feel dirty.


----------



## The_Franchise

debarge said:


> I blame this loss on our idiot coach, not playing his best players. Why the hell did he not play Anderson and head longer, bowen wasn't doing anything. I'm so mad i just don't know what to say...this was a winable game, but his stupid non perimeter defense zone lost the game for us. He's such a MORAN.... :curse:


 Perimeter defense, no PG... two main factors in the Warriors being in this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123

OT!!

good block McGrady


----------



## Pimped Out

will yao mania come through 5 for 5?


----------



## smithys1510

overtime here we come


----------



## skykisser

kisstherim said:


> sth wrong with my stream. :no: dunno what's going on now


WTF!!!stream sucks!!!!me neither.
Head for 3???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## kezhou

We L~~o~~v~~e Head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

This ESPN production has been absolute crap. I feel like I'm watching an NBDL game.


----------



## kisstherim

Head tied the game? ppstream went down, I can't watch the game now


----------



## darknezx

Omfg... I love Head!


----------



## smithys1510

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> This ESPN production has been absolute crap. I feel like I'm watching an NBDL game.


why do you say this?


----------



## Pimped Out

stupid overtime, i have finals tomorrow morning. hurry up and win.


----------



## WhoRocks

Luther and Tracy! :clap: Let's hope that's a psychological killer blow to the Warriors


----------



## zinc

Man this rookie is something! That's a HUGE three!!


----------



## Xing

:banana: HEAD. LO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> Head tied the game? ppstream went down, I can't watch the game now


yeah, inbounded it to yao at the arc, yao passed it back to him. head for 3.


----------



## The_Franchise

smithys1510 said:


> why do you say this?


Bad commentators, no court volume, no audience volume.


----------



## skykisser

Pimped Out said:


> stupid overtime, i have finals tomorrow morning. hurry up and win.


:laugh:
best of luck then...


----------



## darknezx

Yeah wtf.. ppstream just went down before the foul on Fisher.. Grr..

But I hope this momentum carries on in OT.. Get the win already.


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> yeah, inbounded it to yao at the arc, yao passed it back to him. head for 3.


Thanks. finally ppstream works again,dunno when it goes down again though :angel:


----------



## debarge

Why in the name of God is Bowen still in this game, how about ANDERSON, HOWARD, SWIFT, GRAHAM anybody who can make a shot. JEEEEZZZZZZZ ,he's too much of an offensive liability.


----------



## Pimped Out

the turn around and hook shot by yao looked too easy.


----------



## TracywtFacy

damn Head is fantastic... Yao's huge in OT, but is on 5 fouls, dammit


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao is Mr. overtime. I can't believe how bad the Warriors look when they aren't hitting treys from every corner of the court. Horrible defensively.


----------



## skykisser

Head is soo cooool!
is it b/c Yao Mania changed his avatar?:worship:


----------



## smithys1510

debarge said:


> Why in the name of God is Bowen still in this game, how about ANDERSON, HOWARD, SWIFT, GRAHAM anybody who can make a shot. JEEEEZZZZZZZ ,he's too much of an offensive liability.


i dont agree with this either, we need someone who can knock down a big shot


----------



## darknezx

Kisstherim check your pms!


----------



## TracywtFacy

God, everyone's stepping up with the clutch plays... if we lose this it will be a heartbreaker... and all those Bowen haters, IN YOUR FACE


----------



## Pimped Out

bowen having a career game, given its a mediocre career game but its a mediocre career.\


----------



## smithys1510

whats wrong with juwan howard?

hes hardly played is he injured?


----------



## TracywtFacy

DWes with the clutch play and the clutch FT's, this game's over baby - IT'S OVER!!!


----------



## smithys1510

i take back what i said about bowen

hes kept us in this one

david wesley has had a great game too


----------



## Jamez52637

Ryan Bowen coming though for us man... gota love his heart, even if it's the only thing he got to offer


----------



## kisstherim

The Yao/Bowen twin towers works :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Ming" 12-18 30 Pts 16 Rebs 2 Assists and the guy probably still wont get any love.

yao mania pulls through on a close one.


----------



## TracywtFacy

this effort reminds me of Mario Elie's 'kiss of death' he gave Joe Kleine of Phoenix way back when when he hit that clutch 3 to win... what a team effort tonight by everyone, and not just TMac but everyone


----------



## smithys1510

great win by the boys

grinded it out and came through with the W


----------



## WhoRocks

Yao Mania, step up and guarantee us a title! :biggrin:


----------



## kezhou

we won! finally!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bowen for MVP of this game!!


----------



## Jamez52637

four in a row!!!!! we are finally back on track, think we can break through the top 20 in power ranking this week?


----------



## Xing

Yao Mania 5-5. hoho


----------



## Pimped Out

Jamez52637 said:


> four in a row!!!!! we are finally back on track, think we can break through the top 20 in power ranking this week?


we already did
http://www.nba.com/features/power_rankings.html


----------



## tone wone

OneBadLT123 said:


> Bowen for MVP of this game!!


 you cant stop him...you can only hope to contain him


----------



## TracywtFacy

TracywtFacy said:


> this effort reminds me of Mario Elie's 'kiss of death' he gave Joe Kleine of Phoenix way back when when he hit that clutch 3 to win... what a team effort tonight by everyone, and not just TMac but everyone



hate to quote myself, but whaddya know - mario elie is an assistant coach at Golden state... serendipity


what a great game...


----------



## skykisser

:banana: Finaly we won!! :banana: 
Yao with 30pts 16Reb .:clap: 
anyway...Bowen is not bad this time :biggrin:.
:worship:* Head * :worship: 
:worship:* Yao Mania *:worship:
but I hope nothing is wrong with TMAC...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania

Gotta represent with my sig :cheers:


----------



## kisstherim

30 points and 16 rebounds by Yao
23 points, 8 rebounds and 8 assists for T-Mac
19 points 6 rebounds and 6 assists for Wesley

and props to BOWEN/HEAD!!! What a game!

:banana: :rock: :rocket: :djparty: :fire: :jump: :mob: :gbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## JT

good game by the rockets tonight. when i first saw ryan bowen was starting over stromile, i was like "why?". then he came onto the court and my compunction ceased.


----------



## Xing

skykisser said:


> :banana: Finaly we won!! :banana:
> Yao with 30pts 16Reb :clap: .
> anyway...Bowen is not bad this time :biggrin:.
> :worship:* Head * :worship:
> :worship:* Yao Mania *:worship:


Our guys put a lot of effort. Rebounds: 61:32:biggrin:. Although turnover 19:8  .


----------



## Jamez52637

Pimped Out said:


> we already did
> http://www.nba.com/features/power_rankings.html


oh... good, some of my co-works went to the game tonight, I wanted to go to but had to stay at the office late, damn.... instead watched the game on ppstream, if you think the ESPN commentators were bad, try the chinese ones, they are like "wired in" fans, they don't really call out the play so there's slience during the play, and you hear them cheer or yell "ooo good shot" "ooo what is he doing??!!" not very informative but entertaining =), oh but no matter which channel you watch, they are always on our (yao's) side which is nice :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise

Even with the offensive barrage from Golden State, the Rockets would have won this comfortably if they didn't turn over the ball at every crucial point in the game. We are supposed to be a veteran team! Wesley had a great overall game today but should not be handling the ball. Moochie is a street ball player, doesn't belong in the NBA. You can't have him holding the ball in key moments. Let Head or Derek Anderson bring it up if McGrady is going to be hounded by JRich. It is sad that with all these guards, only Jon Barry and McGrady have the timing to be effective post passers.

McGrady has not looked very healthy. Never penetrates, just hoists up jumper after jumper. We have a couple of back to backs coming up, wonder how he will do.


----------



## skykisser

kisstherim said:


> and props to BOWEN/HEAD!!! What a game!
> 
> :banana: :rock: :rocket: :djparty: :fire: :jump: :mob: :gbanana: :rbanana:


:laugh: :clap:


----------



## WarriorFan64

you guys not going to playoffs anyway we are hahaha.


----------



## skykisser

WarriorFan64 said:


> you guys not going to playoffs anyway we are hahaha.


 :clown: :clown: :clown:


----------



## kisstherim

First time a rockets game thread in regular season went to 10 pages long? :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron

One of the few games where I've seen YAO carry the team to victory. He got the Rockets through pretty much every tough stretch of the game and then came through in the CLUTCH as well. I'm happy for him. Bowen was HUGE too.

T-mac doesn't look healthy at all to me. He has no speed/explosiveness off the dribble. Can barely get a decent lift on his jumpers. Rockets better hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Hakeem

Jason Richardson improved his defense considerably last season, and looks even better now. I like watching him play. Not many players have terrific speed in the open court, quickness, _and_ a freakish vertical leap.

Luther Head deserves solid minutes just for the fact that he hits the open three nearly every time. However, his defense is poor and he plays kind of out of control. But a lot of rookies share those two problems.

Wesley had a good game, but his defense has become a lot worse. And he looks uncomfortable controlling the ball. We need a real point guard, bad.

Good game from Bowen. One thing I wonder is that if he can get by purely on hustle, does it mean that he simply tries harder than everyone else in the league? I mean, for some of those offensive rebounds, it just looked like the Golden State guys didn't want to put in that extra bit of effort to properly box out. Also, Bowen can't hit anything from outside 6 feet to save his life. Like Van Chancellor kept repeating last season, Bowen is most effective when he cuts to the basket. It's not that he has good hands or anything, but when the defense pays you so little attention, you can do that.

And I don't ever want to hear again that Yao's not a good passer just because he only averages 1 assist per game. He is a great passer.


----------



## TracywtFacy

This game may well be the turning point of our season. Our first OT game I think, one we pulled through with everyone taking turns to make the clutch play. This is a very nice streak, esp. considering it's happening on the road. When the Rox are faced with tough situations in the future they can remember this come-from-behind effort and step up when required.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hakeem said:


> Luther Head deserves solid minutes just for the fact that he hits the open three nearly every time. However, his defense is poor and he plays kind of out of control. But a lot of rookies share those two problems.


If you wanna believe me believe me but defense is his best part of his game. He's adjusting still. Sometime's it takes time and it will with Lu.. I was just thinking of when he made that three.. too bad he didnt do it against North Carolina :curse: .. Anyways I'm really happy for Lu and hope he continues to do well. I dont post here often but I still catch Luther playing :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania

Sorry guys was out on a meeting, but man can't believe I missed all this!!!

It's bad for me to take credit for the Rockets winning, but hey if its working, I'll keep doing it!!

Sounds like by far the best game for us this year thus far. Hope Yao and co. can keep this up.


----------



## The_Franchise

Hakeem said:


> Jason Richardson improved his defense considerably last season, and looks even better now. I like watching him play. Not many players have terrific speed in the open court, quickness, _and_ a freakish vertical leap.


I was laughing when the Warriors gave those huge extensions to Murphy and Richardson, but Richardson has begun to earn his money. Good jumper, pesky defense and one of the best finishers in the game. 



> And I don't ever want to hear again that Yao's not a good passer just because he only averages 1 assist per game. He is a great passer.


If he was starting in place of Brad Miller on the Kings you would see his numbers around 22-9-5... easily.


----------



## sherwin

Wow huge thread. I only wonder why Moochie Norris was running the team in the last minutes of the game.


----------



## tone wone

sherwin said:


> Wow huge thread. I only wonder why Moochie Norris was running the team in the last minutes of the game.


 I was wondering that too.

But, I think Anderson couldn't go in the 4th cause of his leg & Head was shooting them "out" of the game at the time

on a sidenote....while Bowen played terrific tonight & his hustle and knack for throwing himself in a crowd and coming out with the ball was/is needed... he's killing the offense. There was at least 5 times tonight (in the 1st half I think) where Tracy drove & had the whole D collapse just to pass it out to a wide open Bowen who clanked jumper after jumper after jumper


----------



## Sweeper

Yao Mania said:


> Gooooo Rockets!!
> 
> Other than that I think the match-ups are in our favour. If we can squeeze a *big game out of Yao * with him staying out of foul trouble I think we've got this one down. *Another GUARANTEED VICTORY from Yao Mania*!


FLAWLESS!!! Go YM :cheers:


----------



## The_Franchise

_"Usually when Yao has a big first half, he comes out in the second half without the same intensity," McGrady said. "He put together two great halves. If he wouldn't have played like that, I don't think we would have won. ... We are on a roll right now with me back in the lineup."_

I don't think it's about intensity really... most teams just change their game plan and start doubling Yao OFF the ball so he won't even get those touches. And it normally works with McGrady being the only other player providing offense. Golden State let Yao touch the ball way too much last night and they paid for it.


----------



## Yao Mania

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> _"Usually when Yao has a big first half, he comes out in the second half without the same intensity," McGrady said. "He put together two great halves. If he wouldn't have played like that, I don't think we would have won. ... We are on a roll right now with me back in the lineup."_
> 
> I don't think it's about intensity really... most teams just change their game plan and start doubling Yao OFF the ball so he won't even get those touches. And it normally works with McGrady being the only other player providing offense. Golden State let Yao touch the ball way too much last night and they paid for it.


Another big thing is that Yao started hitting shots he'd normally hit. More than intensity, I think it's about his confidence level, and Yao had confidence in this game, with him getting touches being a big part of it.


----------



## tone wone

Since coming back from the injury Tracy is playing 80% of the time in the post(which I absolutley love)....Golden State was the first team to front him agressively; while they let Yao go wherever he wanted.

Usually its the other way around


----------



## debarge

Jamez52637 said:


> oh... good, some of my co-works went to the game tonight, I wanted to go to but had to stay at the office late, damn.... instead watched the game on ppstream, if you think the ESPN commentators were bad, try the chinese ones, they are like "wired in" fans, they don't really call out the play so there's slience during the play, and you hear them cheer or yell "ooo good shot" "ooo what is he doing??!!" not very informative but entertaining =), oh but no matter which channel you watch, they are always on our (yao's) side which is nice :biggrin:


 :biggrin: That's funny, very different from here where you need Batman's utility belt style hater-ade to listen to anyone talk about the Rockets. I'd just be happy if they didn't call us all "soft" and not aggressive. Poor Donavan is getting ripped up by nobody's all over the place, everywhere he looks "look out honey duck, its another HATER, HE'S GOTTA GUN..." :rocket: 
Anyway I'm so tired of all of our 'nice calm, do the right thing, don't get in trouble' guys in professional sports being trashed. TD, TMAC, YAO, DONVAN MCNABB, BARRY SANDERS, I always hear that when some athletes isn't a partier or hangs out 'with the fellas' after games. That doesn't have anything to do with his or her play. Barkely and Magic both were guys' guys. And I've heard just about everybody with the smallest bit of intelligence say this. . .(KOBE AND SHAQ) just because you aren't best friends with someone doesn't mean you can't play together. Leave your personal bullsnot off the floor??? So silly to me, we're talking about grown men acting like their 12yr olds... such silliness


----------



## Pasha The Great

WarriorFan64 said:


> you guys not going to playoffs anyway we are hahaha.


or maybe both of us will be going, oh and if the warriors dont make it to the playoffs I will make sure to remind you of your prediction


----------



## JuX

Just unbelievable. Is the team chemistry kicking in and Tmac's getting healthier? Beating the team with a better record is a good start, and hopefully Luther Head get more recognitions.

Go Houston!


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## Demiloy

T-Mac's was so sweet. I jumped out of my chair when I saw that play.


----------

